# الحكومة توافق على بث القناة الثانية للكنيسة



## صوفيا مجدى (6 سبتمبر 2009)

علم اليوم السابع أن الحكومة وافقت على بث القناة الثانية التابعة للكنيسة "سى.تى.فى" التى يمتلكها رجل الأعمال المصرى ثروت باسيلى، وتم البدء فى بث برامج القناة على القمر الصناعى "نايل سات" على التردد 11355- 27500 "عموديا"، إلى جانب القمر الصناعى الأمريكى، وتم التعاقد مع القمر الصناعى والشركة المصرية على البث من بداية سبتمبر الحالى.

وبذلك تكون المرة الثانية خلال أسبوع واحد يتم فيها بث قناة مسيحية على النايل السات، بعد أزمة استمرت لأكثر من عدة سنوات لبث القنوات المسيحية على النايل سات. وتستعد 4 قنوات أخرى مسيحية، على رأسها قناة الحياة وسات 7 والمعجزة البث على النايل سات خلال الأسابيع القادمة.

تاريخ نشر الخبر : 05/09/2009


----------



## مونيكا 57 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> علم اليوم السابع أن الحكومة وافقت على بث القناة الثانية التابعة للكنيسة "سى.تى.فى" . وتستعد 4 قنوات أخرى مسيحية، على رأسها قناة الحياة وسات 7 والمعجزة البث على النايل سات خلال الأسابيع القادمة.
> 
> تاريخ نشر الخبر : 05/09/2009



*شكرااااا صوفيا على الخبر
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## zezza (6 سبتمبر 2009)

هى قناة سى تى فى موجودة بالفعل بس اللى هيبقى جديد سات 7 و الحياة يا ريت بجد ينزلوا 
و يكونوا سبب بركة 
شكرا صوفى على الخبر ربنا يباركك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مارثا المصرية قال:


> *شكرااااا صوفيا على الخبر
> الرب يباركك​*



مرسى على مرورك اختى مارثا 
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> هى قناة سى تى فى موجودة بالفعل بس اللى هيبقى جديد سات 7 و الحياة يا ريت بجد ينزلوا
> و يكونوا سبب بركة
> شكرا صوفى على الخبر ربنا يباركك



مرسى على مرورك اختى zezza
الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2009)

_أامل فى الزيادة_
_شكراا صوفيا للخبر_​


----------

